# Running across Australia, parkrun etc and type 1 diabetes



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2017)

From diagnosis aged 11 years in 1984, using manual syringes for twice daily injections & visually read blood testing strip, record breaking walk across Australia in 1998, walking John O'Groats to Lands End in 31 days with Ian Botham, to local running club in Rushmere and weekly parkruns with his son - as David Palmer says, just test your blood sugar before setting off and doing it (I paraphrase!)
http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2017/06/02/the-long-road/


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 3, 2017)

Copepod said:


> From diagnosis aged 11 years in 1984, using manual syringes for twice daily injections & visually read blood testing strip, record breaking walk across Australia in 1998, walking John O'Groats to Lands End in 31 days with Ian Botham, to local running club in Rushmere and weekly parkruns with his son - as David Palmer says, just test your blood sugar before setting off and doing it (I paraphrase!)
> http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2017/06/02/the-long-road/



I love stories like this.  It proves that anything is possible with T1.  A lot of what he describes about his diagnosis and treatment at the time is very familiar to me.  Well done to him.


----------

